# Air Suspension - dual schrader valve or single?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I have just been reading this thread : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1056572.html

Basically someone wants to pump both sides up at the same time and they have 2 schrader valves.

Someone pointed out that by permanently connecting the 2 air bags together makes them not as effective as they transfer air pressure when the van rolls.

Mine were fitted by the manufacturer when new and I only have 1 schrader valve.

Should I convert mine to 2 schrader valves to get the maximum benefit?

Cheers


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

Either use 2 valves or put a ball valve in the air line as I suggested in that thread. 

100% the way to go. And for the price of a valve you'd be daft not to!


----------

